# smokey plums tutorial



## professionaltart (Oct 23, 2005)

i was pretty bored and decided to make the tutorial. i missed some pics but im sure everyone knows how to curl lashes and put on mascara!

1. Hello bare face.





im going to regret posting this picture in a few hours. i have really dry skin so i make it a point to moisturize. i dont use anything special

2. Foundation




i use the 190 brush and i use Select SPF. i only wear foundation to work cause i think my skin looks alright without it

3. Eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a few weeks ago i had my eyebrows done and i think she did them a little thinner than i prefer so now i fill them in with soem Embark which is a little on the light side for me. in the pic they look real..."liney" but then i go back and brush the shadow out to fill it in.

4. Base




im totally against paints, i kNOW I KNOW SORRY GUYS, im a big shade stick person so i usually just smash it on my eye and brush it out with a 242 brush lie you would with paints





5. Eyeshaaadowwww




i put seedy pearl on my inner eye,




cranberry, sketch, trax on the outer eye




some beauty marked on the end and just BLEND MY ASS OFF (thats such a gross pic!)

6. etc etc





after i curl my lashes and mascara them with soem FIbre Rich, i put Sweet Lust in the brow bone and Pink Venus in the inner corners of my eyes (top & bottom). put on some Honor blush and some instant gold lipglass

7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after i brushed my hair and got my pin, its time to go to work. this was taken int he best natural light i could get.

thanks guys!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 23, 2005)

Great tutorial, I love this look.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 23, 2005)

that looks awesome!  i love it!  i have no crease, so it helps when i see people with little/no crease and how they apply!


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 23, 2005)

Awsome!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 23, 2005)

those are very pretty colours together.  and of course, you did a lovely job.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 23, 2005)

this is so, _so_ helpful for a newbie like me. thanks!


----------



## vintage (Oct 23, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow!! that is so so so much help! you should definitely do more of these things. you have helped me out big time!!! i actually do have most of the e/s colours you've used and so i can learn from you!! yay- your such great inspiration!! THANKS!!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_Wow!! that is so so so much help! you should definitely do more of these things. you have helped me out big time!!! i actually do have most of the e/s colours you've used and so i can learn from you!! yay- your such great inspiration!! THANKS!!_

 

you just made me blush!!!!!!!!! thanks jess =)


----------



## xiahe (Oct 24, 2005)

i ♥♥♥ this look!  i'm going to have to recreate this


----------



## Peaches (Oct 27, 2005)

What colour shadestick is that? I can't find it on the website.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

between the first and last pic i wouldnt have known it was the same person.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 27, 2005)

great tutorial, you don't need makeup at all!


----------



## Tanty Mouse (Oct 30, 2005)

Great job on the tutorial!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pirate Hooker JJ* 
_What colour shadestick is that? I can't find it on the website._

 
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD6  290

its called Shimmersand


----------



## Bianca (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you very much for your tutorial!


----------



## ohnitapplebum (Nov 1, 2005)

AWESOME tutorial. Thank you so much. I'm Asian so this really helps.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very pretty, I love the colors.


----------



## goldeneyes (Nov 5, 2005)

The colors look awesome on you! Great tutorial!


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnitapplebum* 
_AWESOME tutorial. Thank you so much. I'm Asian so this really helps._

 
o good imr eally glad! =) i love hearin that i can help !


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

i love your tutorial. you should definitely do some more tutorials since i'm also single-lidded as well, and seeing your tutorials are an inspiration.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, I love this look.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awesome Girlie Just Awesome!


----------



## Diane (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm asian so this would definitely be useful!


----------



## oopsa_daisies (Nov 29, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 29, 2005)

I loooooove this one Thank you so much for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks so awsome,really u did a perfect job


----------



## Integrality (Dec 3, 2005)

I will try it! So pretty!!!


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice tutorial... I'm totally in love with Trax =)


----------



## breathless (Dec 9, 2005)

this is beautiful! i'll try this sometime!


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

thanks, you look so great


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 31, 2006)

do more!!!!!!! i love ur smokey looks


and man i was unsure of my shadesticks and how to make em work other than just 'coloring' it on..thank u very much


----------



## Blyss (Feb 9, 2006)

Great tutorial... I love it when I see a tutorial created by an Asian.  Great blending!


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 12, 2006)

Great tutorial! i'm Asian and i have eyes like yours too. You should definitely do more tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which MAC counter in NY do you work at?


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 13, 2006)

ohh i lovee it i was looking for a smokey eye with purple!  I really need to get cranberry now.


----------



## Tortica (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for this tutorial. I already tried to do this. It is easy to follow. And it looks very nice on you....


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 27, 2006)

I absolutely love it...and if I had your skin, I'd parade around foundationless with pride! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job girlie!


----------



## punkin (Mar 1, 2006)

That is a great work look, I'm gonna try tomorrow morning, thanks.


----------



## liltweekstar (Mar 1, 2006)

it looks really great.. i love the colors


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice


----------



## twelfth of never (Apr 2, 2006)

What color foundation do you use?


----------



## Popmodeprincess (Apr 8, 2006)

Gorgeous look! You have beautiful skin!


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twelfth of never* 
_What color foundation do you use?_

 
usually an NC 44 or a NW 40


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

you look hot in the last pic, i love your hair
also the makeup is great, i love the colours


----------



## amylovesit (Apr 19, 2006)

lovely! I have a question though, for the outer lid, did you use all three eyeshadows?  (cranberry, sketch and trax) If do, how did you?  Did you layer it on top of each other or side by side?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 26, 2006)

Love this. I must try it.


----------



## kurisute_hasu (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh wow this is amazing. I really like the colors.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 18, 2006)

I did this and loved it!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

awesome! loves it


----------



## jessie_vio (Jun 18, 2006)

wow great thread! thank you


----------



## quandolak (Jun 18, 2006)

............


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 18, 2006)

thats sooooo nice! ur gorge! uve done it gorge!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 18, 2006)

you look adorable in the last pic


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Jun 19, 2006)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 28, 2007)

Love the colors u used!!  And I esp. love the last photo with the cute hat!


----------



## tika (Jul 28, 2007)

I love your tutorial and the colours you used


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnitapplebum* 

 
_AWESOME tutorial. Thank you so much. I'm Asian so this really helps._

 





 Thanks!!!! you look different compare to the first pic.


----------



## vveinee (Nov 8, 2007)

Very pretty asian eyes. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Thanks!! I love this look~


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 13, 2007)

love it!


----------



## ajaella (Nov 14, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## etherealprey (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the great tutorial! i'm totally going to try it now!


----------

